# grapenuts and heartburn



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

I am currently pregnant and am getting terrible heartburn. I have noticed that some foods bring it on more than others. One thing I have noticed gives it to me the worst is grapenuts cereal. what in this cereal could cause me to get heartburn? I was thinking it is a bland cereal, so it wouldnt cause me any trouble. However spicy foods dont seem to give me heartburn. Ive noticed that it is mainly starchy foods. does anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## mamalex (Mar 2, 2004)

Grains (especially refined,) sugar, and dairy are very acid-forming. I would try to cut them out for a few days and see how it goes. eat more fruit, veggies, a few nuts, meat, fish, eggs, or other protein. Yogurt (non-sweetened) may sit better than the milk you put in your cereal. Good luck!! Pregnancy heartburn is terrible! I'm sure you've heard, but papaya enzymes (from the healthfood store) after you eat sometimes helps...or just papaya!


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memory maker*
I am currently pregnant and am getting terrible heartburn. I have noticed that some foods bring it on more than others. One thing I have noticed gives it to me the worst is grapenuts cereal. what in this cereal could cause me to get heartburn? I was thinking it is a bland cereal, so it wouldnt cause me any trouble. However spicy foods dont seem to give me heartburn. Ive noticed that it is mainly starchy foods. does anyone have any ideas why?

Ugh! I can sympathize. When I was pregnant, a glass of water would give me heartburn and/or reflux. No exaggeration. I just had it constantly. It didn't matter what types of food I was eating. It does seem odd that starchy foods make it worse.


----------

